# Gas Boiler replacement & relocation



## Boberto7 (16 Aug 2015)

Hi All,

Currently purchasing a house which will need a number of jobs done, one of which is the heating. The rads are in reasonable nick, and are served by copper piping. The big issue is the current gas boiler, it is gas back boiler and a gas fire fronting it, located in a fire place. I would like to remove this, or at the very least disconnect it, and fit a new gas boiler in the kitchen or hall so it can be easily maintained, and ventilated.

What would the cost of this ROUGHLY be? I just want to get indications of cost i.e. 1-2k, 2-3k etc. I appreciate that having the heating system controlled and zoned will add cost but will also entitle it to the grant.

Also, would it be worth our while upgrading the watertank / cylinder to a factory insulted one while at it? what would the rough cost be?

I appreciate without seeing the property its difficult to say, i'm just trying to get indications is all.

Thanks in advance,

Rob


----------



## kmick (19 Aug 2015)

Gas Boiler - 1,750-2,500+
Removal/Decommision of Old System - 300-500
Zoning and all works piping etc - 500-800
New Tank 500-1000
Electrics 300-500
€3,350-5,300
Very ballpark but I did something similar recently.


----------



## Boberto7 (19 Aug 2015)

kmick said:


> Gas Boiler - 1,750-2,500+
> Removal/Decommision of Old System - 300-500
> Zoning and all works piping etc - 500-800
> New Tank 500-1000
> ...



Spot on, thats all I wanted was a ballpark, just what to put indicative costs against certain jobs.


----------



## Boberto7 (18 Sep 2015)

Another quick query, the meter etc. is located under the stairs (terrace house). Would it be advised to relocate this outside the house? If so, what kind of costs would be associated with this?


----------



## Shane007 (18 Sep 2015)

Boberto7 said:


> Another quick query, the meter etc. is located under the stairs (terrace house). Would it be advised to relocate this outside the house? If so, what kind of costs would be associated with this?



If your gas meter is under your stairs, the supply pressure from the street is low pressure. This is perfectly acceptable, but relocating it would need to be carried out by Gas Networks Ireland. Then, re-piped back from the newly located external location back the consumer side by an RGI.

So, a lot of work and expense that is unnecessary. If you are concerned by the "upstream" side of the gas meter, you should contact Gas Networks Ireland to arrange a safety inspection and/or an reputable RGI.


----------



## Boberto7 (20 Sep 2015)

Many thanks Shane 007. That was my understanding, but the structural report recommended considering relocating it. Outta curiosity Shane007, What region of the country do you operate in?


----------



## Shane007 (20 Sep 2015)

Kilkenny, Dublin & Kildare


----------



## JohnJay (20 Sep 2015)

dont forget that you can also get a grant for installing a new boiler and zoning. 

Energia sent me this during the week. I'm sure its a, "entry level" boiler, but looks like a good deal. [broken link removed]

of course, "Special Offers" usually end up costing you twice as much when you add on the bells and whistles!


----------



## Boberto7 (20 Sep 2015)

That does look at cracking offer. Just waiting on the keys to the house now, be another few weeks before I can start arranging inspections and quotes.


----------



## Shane007 (20 Sep 2015)

They are just including the carbon credit scheme credits. For the heating, this is €648.
The attic insulation is €104 so total additional grant is €752.
Add that to the €750 SEAI grant and that's €1,502.00 off the price.


----------



## Boberto7 (20 Sep 2015)

Fair point, its something i have been ignoring, as I'm not sure will the grant be retained after this year, or whether I'll be in in time to take advantage.


----------



## Shane007 (20 Sep 2015)

Take your time. The grant is here to stay for the foreseeable future as they have gone to tender for the scheme auditors.


----------



## Boberto7 (20 Sep 2015)

Good to hear!


Shane007 said:


> Take your time. The grant is here to stay for the foreseeable future as they have gone to tender for the scheme auditors.


----------

